# Is there a reason to buy the WD BLACK SN750 SE over the Samsung 980  M.2 ?



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 26, 2021)

So hear this, the sn 750 se is a pcie gen 4 drive but has specs of a gen 3 drive, while the Samsung 980 is a gen 3 drive but has slightly faster write speed.

My question is there a benefit of the sn750 se to be a gen 4 drive despite the low performance ?

Wouldn't the pcie gen 4 controller and interface draw more power, rendering the drive less efficient than the Samsung 980 ?

Why would they even put a gen 4 controller on a slow drive anyway, just for marketing appeal ? 

Am in the market for an affordable gen 3 drive and my research led me to those two drives, and am sure i would be happy with either, but the diffrence in interfaces despite same performance  just caught my curiosity.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi,
Generic 980 is not supposed to be very good
980 pro might be a better buy but more expensive

So yes I'd opt for the WD black instead depending on price
Think WD only changed parts on the blue series

After looking at both not sure either one would be on my radar.


----------



## Jack1n (Sep 26, 2021)

You will not be to tell the difference between them in real usage. Get the cheaper one/the one with the better warranty.


----------

